# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال فوری و مهم!

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان؛
راستش من پیش ریاضیم و کنکور دارم
تا حالا خدارو شکر به جاهای خوبی رسوندم و تهرانم نشد جاهای دیگه قبولم
ولی خب من میخواستم بدونم شرایط اینکه توی کنکور 98 تجربی نظام قدیم شرکت کنم چیه؟
ایا این امکان هست؟ باید نهایی هم امتحان بدم؟ کلا چه شروط و کارایی باید بکنم؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

سلام با همین دیپلم ریاضی هم میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی مشکلی نیس
فقط یه نصیحت برادرانه اگر واقعا فک میکنی که میتونی و آدمش هستی پشت کنکور بمون
منم پارسال دقیقا مثل شما فک میکردم و الان بد جوری پشیمونم

----------


## metikd7820

> سلام با همین دیپلم ریاضی هم میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی مشکلی نیس
> فقط یه نصیحت برادرانه اگر واقعا فک میکنی که میتونی و آدمش هستی پشت کنکور بمون
> منم پارسال دقیقا مثل شما فک میکردم و الان بد جوری پشیمونم


از زندگی معمولیم خسته شدم! سختیای دارو رو به جون میخرم اما ترجیح میدم ده سال دیگه زندگی بهتری داشته باشم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Amirhosein_

منم همین کارو کردم
اگه علاقه داری برو
ولی بدونِ داشتن علاقه کم میاری
اینم در نظر بگیر
ممکنه سال اول به خواستت نرسی ، ممکنه هر اتفاق دیگه ای بیفته
من رتبه ی ریاضی سال اولم بهتر از تجربی بود
گرچه سال دوم که تجربی بودم بیشتر خوندم
در کل باید سختیاشو به جون بخری
ولی اگه علاقه شو داشته باشی ارزششو داره

----------


## metikd7820

فقط برای اینکه سال دیگه کنکور تجربی بدم باید چیکار کنم؟ راحت میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ یا کاری هست که باید انجام بدم

----------


## _Amirhosein_

> فقط برای اینکه سال دیگه کنکور تجربی بدم باید چیکار کنم؟ راحت میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟ یا کاری هست که باید انجام بدم


مشکلی نیست میتونی با مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هم ثبت نام بکنی
یه مدت بعد ثبت نام سنجش با پیامک میپرسه که بین عنوان دیپلم و رشته امتحانی مغایرت وجود داره ، در صورت تایید عدد یک رو بفرست
برای من که هیچ مشکلی نداشت
نحوه تاثیر نمرات نهایی هم با ضرایت متفاوتی هست

----------


## metikd7820

> مشکلی نیست میتونی با مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی هم ثبت نام بکنی
> یه مدت بعد ثبت نام سنجش با پیامک میپرسه که بین عنوان دیپلم و رشته امتحانی مغایرت وجود داره ، در صورت تایید عدد یک رو بفرست
> برای من که هیچ مشکلی نداشت
> نحوه تاثیر نمرات نهایی هم با ضرایت متفاوتی هست


بعد امسال که میتونم انتخاب رشته کنم واسه ریاضیم که؟

----------

